# The meaning of life



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Is what you make of it, what do you think?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

This reminds me when I was 12 I had my first sexual experience. At the time, I lived in a little suburb outside of Cleveland and anyway, the girl next door and I were really good friends. Our parents were both gone for the day and she was over playing Transformers with me. So anyway, we kinda got.. Bored I guess? And we started playing truth or dare, which turned into 'you show me yours, I'll show you mine". So anyway there I Was, 12 years old, heart pounding, blood rushing in my ears, and the chick (who was a year older than me actually) takes off her panties and hikes her little skirt up. So What did I do, you ask? I whistled for a cab, and when it came near, the license plate said "fresh" and there were dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare, but I thought "naw forget it, yo home to bel-air!" I pulled up to the house about seven or eight and I yelled to the cabbie "yo homes smell ya later!" Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there. To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> This reminds me when I was 12 I had my first sexual experience. At the time, I lived in a little suburb outside of Cleveland and anyway, the girl next door and I were really good friends. Our parents were both gone for the day and she was over playing Transformers with me. So anyway, we kinda got.. Bored I guess? And we started playing truth or dare, which turned into 'you show me yours, I'll show you mine". So anyway there I Was, 12 years old, heart pounding, blood rushing in my ears, and the chick (who was a year older than me actually) takes off her panties and hikes her little skirt up. So What did I do, you ask? I whistled for a cab, and when it came near, the license plate said "fresh" and there were dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare, but I thought "naw forget it, yo home to bel-air!" I pulled up to the house about seven or eight and I yelled to the cabbie "yo homes smell ya later!" Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there. To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air.


You cheeky K***.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> This reminds me when I was 12 I had my first sexual experience. At the time, I lived in a little suburb outside of Cleveland and anyway, the girl next door and I were really good friends. Our parents were both gone for the day and she was over playing Transformers with me. So anyway, we kinda got.. Bored I guess? And we started playing truth or dare, which turned into 'you show me yours, I'll show you mine". So anyway there I Was, 12 years old, heart pounding, blood rushing in my ears, and the chick (who was a year older than me actually) takes off her panties and hikes her little skirt up. So What did I do, you ask? I whistled for a cab, and when it came near, the license plate said "fresh" and there were dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare, but I thought "naw forget it, yo home to bel-air!" I pulled up to the house about seven or eight and I yelled to the cabbie "yo homes smell ya later!" Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there. To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> This reminds me when I was 12 I had my first sexual experience. At the time, I lived in a little suburb outside of Cleveland and anyway, the girl next door and I were really good friends. Our parents were both gone for the day and she was over playing Transformers with me. So anyway, we kinda got.. Bored I guess? And we started playing truth or dare, which turned into 'you show me yours, I'll show you mine". So anyway there I Was, 12 years old, heart pounding, blood rushing in my ears, and the chick (who was a year older than me actually) takes off her panties and hikes her little skirt up. So What did I do, you ask? I whistled for a cab, and when it came near, the license plate said "fresh" and there were dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare, but I thought "naw forget it, yo home to bel-air!" I pulled up to the house about seven or eight and I yelled to the cabbie "yo homes smell ya later!" Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there. To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air.


please aware me on this.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ksatria said:


> please aware me on this.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

For me the meaning of life is living, because i can only do it once in my opinion o_o


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Meaning of life is to be used by your genes to further the strength of your species' genetic pool. The meaning of life is basically to strive to ensure that your genetic descendants will have continually greater and greater opportunities for increase in social standing and genetic fitness by way of attracting a mate (or mates) with high quality genes in your current life. So, in other words, the meaning of life is to improve yourself so that your kids can start out better than you did and improve themselves so their kids are better than they are.

I have adopted this perspective after reading The Lucifer Principle by Howard Bloom


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

it's 42


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Why does there have to be a meaning to life? Why can't we just live?



bigmitch95 said:


> it's 42


You beat me to it dammit!!!!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

_What's the meaning of life?

"To crush your enemies, See them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women!" - Conan the barbarian _


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

SpyNumber403 said:


> Meaning of life is to be used by your genes to further the strength of your species' genetic pool. The meaning of life is basically to strive to ensure that your genetic descendants will have continually greater and greater opportunities for increase in social standing and genetic fitness by way of attracting a mate (or mates) with high quality genes in your current life. So, in other words, the meaning of life is to improve yourself so that your kids can start out better than you did and improve themselves so their kids are better than they are.
> 
> I have adopted this perspective after reading The Lucifer Principle by Howard Bloom


Yes, this.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

(meaning of life for me is to work hard enough to afford the enjoyment in life I think I deserve)

Also thank you for that.



SupaDupaFly said:


> _What's the meaning of life?
> 
> "To crush your enemies, See them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women!" - Conan the barbarian _


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Ask Siri


Acquire knowledge

thanks


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yes it is what you make of it. finding meaning, purpose, destiny like it's a mystical thing is overrated and doesn't mean anything to me. personal core values are the driving force of someone's life.


----------

